# Pythium and the use of Subdue GR



## Lookingup1027 (Aug 26, 2019)

So I did my front yard renovation 4 weeks ago. I seeded with TTTF and KBG. I did get some pythium on the reno, I put down 25oz per 1K on Wednesday and I'm wondering if this will slow the growth down of the new grass? I know propaconizol does this. Any thoughts or experiences would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

No experience* but thoughts are based on pulling the label up https://www.domyown.com/msds/Subdue_Maxx_Fungicide_Label_2020.pdf and using the "Find On Page" search function tool and search terms "Seed" (21 hits) and "germination" (1 hit) and not seeing anything indicating seedling growth being curtailed .... fwiw ...

*I did apply liquid MEFENOXAM 14 DAG with no ill effect (even if there had been some curtailment of seedling development I am confident it would have been much better than allowing the Pythium to go unaddressed!)


----------



## Lookingup1027 (Aug 26, 2019)

Totally agree. Thank you. I have hit the 2" mark on top growth and a wall. Has not grown for about a week, other areas are growing no problem. I have to keep investigating.


----------

